# Large Breed Puppy Food?



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Regardless of brand or formula, do people here feed their puppies the standard puppy food, or do they go with the "Large Breed" variety?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I use the Orijen, Large Breed, Puppy food. Finn has eaten it consistently for the past year, so I didn't mess with changing it. 
Find a quality food that they eat and stick with it, until there is a clear reason to change it.


----------



## slim (Oct 27, 2019)

We started our guy on Orijen small breed and switched to the large breed after a couple of weeks just because hand-feeding him from time to time was taking aaaages with the tiny biscuits 😂
He's been happy with it for nearly 2 months now, is gaining weight steadily and the larger size gives him something to crunch too instead of just swallowing the biscuits whole.


----------



## The Leo (Oct 19, 2020)

I go with large breed with my pup.


----------

